# Best Small CC/Home Defense?



## kingcrowing (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey guys,

So I'm looking to get something small (9mm/.38 I think) that I can use for CC and more for home defense, I would like my girlfriend to be able to use it hence the smaller size. I've seen a few guns that I like size-wise, the Walther PPK and maybe a PPS, also the Ruger LCP. Are there any others in this size range I should check out? Thanks a lot!

http://czusa.com/product_detail.php?id=48

That actually looks really nice and I like CZ a lot, any opinions?


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

My last choice for a dual duty CC and home defense gun would be a .380. The LCP is best left as a backup for when particular clothing or situation does not allow a full size weapon. Going with the 9mm is a good choice. Take you girl friend with you to look at guns and shoot if possible. My wife hates small pistols. She feels more comfortable with a gun that has some size.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm partial to S&W but thats me, something like a M&P or XD compact 40 would be good, I carry a full size most of the time. I rarely change guns, I change clothes. I would stick to 9mm and above for home or ccw. I know some swear by the .380 or just carry becouse clothes wont allow full size. If I had to shoot someone the last thing I want to do is piss them off.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

As to 9mm there are tons out there to choose from. I'm not a big fan of the 380 round being it's just a hobbled 9mm IMO but if I was to get one I don't think the LCP would be my choice. Kel Tek has a pretty decent one and Bersa has one that is pretty good as far as the 380 goes.

The 9mm gives you more bang for the buck IMHO.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have an LCP as my CC when I can not carry my PX4sc or my Kahr PM9. The LCP is a backup gun only and not fun to shoot for target practice.

You and your GF should go to the gun store together and handle as many different HG as you can to determine what you both like. If you can rent and shoot them all the better.

The more you can physically handle them the more you can narrow your selection down. Once you do that then get back on here and start asking more questions about specific makes and models like you did with your question.

The more knowledge you have the better informed decision you can make.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

A revolver is easier to learn how to use, especially from the standpoint of clearing jams (they usually don't). A steel S&W J-frame .357 is heavy enough to shoot full-house loads fairly comfortably by most people, and you can use regular .38's for practice, and even .38+p HP's for defense loads. The Ruger SP101 or a S&W K-frame would also be good choices, although a K-frame would be slightly harder to conceal, depending on your size.

On the other hand, it looks like you would rather have a semi-auto. I would recommend a compact 9mm such as a Glock 19 or 26, or the Springfield XD Compact or S&W M&P Compact or the the Walther P99Compact or the the Sig 239. All of these are large enough to shoot comfortably at the range, are still small enough to conceal, and hold enough rounds to be a viable home defense weapon. They are of course very reliable and accurate. You can shoot cheaper FMJ at the range, and use a hollow-point design for defense purposes.

The M&P and P99 have interchangeable backstraps of various sizes, which might help you to make the grip a size more suitable for both you and the GF.

Another pistol I just thought of to consider is the Kahr CW9. It's thinner than the other pistols mentioned above, so it's very easy to conceal. I have two girlfriends that have them, and they love them. They only run about $399, even less if you order one from the Bud's Gun Shop website.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> On the other hand, it looks like you would rather have a semi-auto. I would recommend a compact 9mm such as a Glock 19 or 26, or the Springfield XD Compact or S&W M&P Compact or the the Walther P99Compact or the the Sig 239. All of these are large enough to shoot comfortably at the range, are still small enough to conceal, and hold enough rounds to be a viable home defense weapon. They are of course very reliable and accurate. You can shoot cheaper FMJ at the range, and use a hollow-point design for defense purposes.


+1 :smt023 Great advice.

LCP/P3AT are not range guns and not fun to shoot. They are designed for "up close and personal" defensive situations. Nothing more. If your GF is brand new to guns, DO NOT have her shoot the LCP or the P3AT unless you don't ever want her to shoot again. Get her a nice 9mm that *she* likes and can handle and you'll be all set.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Get her a nice 9mm that *she* likes and can handle and you'll be all set.


+1

It worked for me. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

+1 on the 9mm suggestions - ammo is more affordable and nicer to shoot at the range. 

Like everyone has said, you are really going to have to handle/shoot a bunch of different guns to see what fits best. I am not a Glock owner, but I think I heard that Glock has a single-stack 9mm - a single-stack design makes the grip thinner and possible easier for someone with smaller hands. The triggers on Glocks are also pretty friendly from what I recall from my time with a friend's G17. Stay away from the Beretta 92FS - although my personal gun of choice, the grip is big and the length of pull is pretty long. I have held the Ruger SR9 and the grip felt pretty thin in my hands - perhaps that would be a good place to look also.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dynamik1 said:


> I am not a Glock owner, but I think I heard that Glock has a single-stack 9mm


Glock makes a single stack .45 (the G36). They do not make a single-stack 9mm, although I would like to see one. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Glock makes a single stack .45 (the G36). They do not make a single-stack 9mm, although I would like to see one. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


Thanks Jeff! I knew one of you Glock-heads would come out of the woodwork and set me straight! I'm with you though, maybe it was just wishful thinking!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dynamik1 said:


> Thanks Jeff! I knew one of you Glock-heads would come out of the woodwork and set me straight! I'm with you though, maybe it was just wishful thinking!


That would be wishful thinking for me. I'm far from a Glock-head. I'm just an umemployed nerd that reads too much about guns he can't afford. :anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

Like others said, let her check some out, maybe go to a range that has rentals. 

I also suggest checking out the Kahr CW9. I love mine - great mix between compact for carry, comfort for range time, and more power than the .380

You could also try a J frame .38, which give you the benefit of Crimson Trace grips if you want them. You can also put full size grips on them for comfort.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> That would be wishful thinking for me. I'm far from a Glock-head. I'm just an umemployed nerd that reads too much about guns he can't afford. :anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-


I feel your pain....


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just racking the slide of a Walther PPK can be very difficult, also the recoil is fairly stout for such a small bullet. So I would pass on the PPk

I am huge fan of the 38 snubbies but a compact 9mm would be a nice pistol and probably fit the bill, provided that the pistols slightly more complicated manual of arms is not a problem for your girlfriend. 

The Kahr is a nice single stack 9mm btw and is worth looking at.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I own a Kahr PM9 and really like it. Only had two FTE during break-in and the rest of the time it has worked out fine. 

(Gotta leave the dang wine alone while cooking spaghetti).


----------

